# Bay Flats Lodge - "Put Your Skills to Work"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 6, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Life presents obstacles and hurdles that can often seem overwhelming in nature, almost to the point of appearing to be incapable of being overcome. This is a fact of life that weâ€™re all probably too familiar with at times, and is something that saltwater anglers arenâ€™t immune to even when they seem to be doing that one thing in life that truly makes them happy - fishing. Coastal anglers can find each day to present itself with its own set of unique challenges, but even a greater difficulty arises in their sport when they attempt to correctly project the next dayâ€™s outcome.

Projecting results can lead to haphazard luck if not performed properly. Learn to put your knowledge and skills to good use prior to implementing the next tactic in your strategy. Use the environment to your benefit. For example, if you know tomorrowâ€™s tide is to be higher than normal, plan your trip accordingly, making preparations to take full advantage of those areas not normally accessible during periods of normal, or less than high, tide occurrences. Utilize this opportunity to scout new waters, and to acquaint yourself with new and challenging territory.

Learn to use the wind to your advantage, as well. The month of November should present itself with a couple of somewhat strong northerly frontal passages. When this happens, separate yourself from the many others that will vote to stay off the water in these stronger wind conditions, and venture to those otherwise unheard-of northern shorelines. Your may find yourself traveling across some rather rough open water in pursuit of your final destination, so take your time and be safe. If you plan accordingly you shall, more times than not, find the payoff can be most profitable.

Novemberâ€™s cooler atmosphere and water temperatures also offer pure artificial capabilities. If artificial lures are not your standard choice of bait presentation, accept this period in the year as a chance for you to learn the artificial trick of the trade. November tendencies lean strongly toward impressive top water achievements, so tie on your top water offering of choice and practice your â€œwalk-the-dogâ€ retrieve. Absent of all else, and regardless of your skill level, if you maintain an ability to project your next trip based upon forecasted facts, you will often discover a most definite increase in your motivation to try new things, not to mention the potential boost to your self-confidence as a direct result of doing so.

Donâ€™t forget that duck season is now underway here in our South Zone of Texas, and we have seen some notable flights arriving, with many more that will certainly be on their way with the approach of the next hard push of cold air from the north. November is a wonderful time of the year to experience a â€œBlast & Castâ€ trip where we hunt waterfowl in the morning, take a short break, and then exchange the shotgun for top waters lures in the afternoon. Things just donâ€™t get any better than this! Good luck out there, have fun, and be safe!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Had an afternoon trip with some new friends from the construction industry, and we gave it all we had for a few hours of fishing on a beautiful sun-filled finisher to a great Friday. We boxed all sorts of table fare including nine speckled trout, two black drum, and a good sized sheepshead. If you think about it, these guys started their day in Houston and drove through multiple accidents on the highways all the while keeping focused on fishing the Texas mid coast. I am so glad that they had the perseverance to stick it out through the dishevelment called Houston traffic. It's time to relax boys, as you are down at Bay Flats Lodge now, and Deb and Chris Martin are here to make it all good.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 80 % Precip. / 0.2 in *
Scattered thunderstorms during the morning becoming more widespread this afternoon. High near 80F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.18 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. Low 69F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.15 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then cloudy skies late. High near 80F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Monday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Scattered thunderstorms, especially in the evening. Low 66F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 78F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low 63F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Unsettled weather is forecast for today with periods of showers, especially closer to the coast, as an upper level disturbance affects the area. Additional showers may occur tonight through Monday. Weak to moderate onshore flow will prevail for the remainder of the weekend and into early next week. A trough axis will move through the waters by Tuesday morning with a weak to occasionally moderate offshore flow persisting through Thursday. Periodic upper level disturbances associated with a cut off upper low over northern Mexico into southwest Texas will maintain a threat for scattered showers or thunderstorms Tuesday through Thursday over the coastal waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Port Aransas 79.0 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 86.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------

